# How much do you know about science topics?



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Science Knowledge Quiz | Pew Research Center


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

You answered *8 of 12* questions correctly.

You scored better than 40% of the public, below 48% and the same as 12%.

Not as good as I would have liked!


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Science Knowledge Quiz Results You answered *12 of 12* questions correctly.
See below how your results compare with the 3,278 randomly sampled adults that took part in our national survey and review how you responded to each question. For more findings from the survey, read "A Look at What the Public Knows and Does Not Know About Science."
You scored better than *94%* of the public and the same as *6%*. <1%
0

1%
1

2%
2

3%
3

6%
4

7%
5

9%
6

12%
7

12%
8

15%
9

15%
10

12%
11

6%
12

Total number of questions answered correctly
These percentages only reflect the 3,278 adults that took part in the national survey; online quiz results are not included in the sample.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

7/12 but made two stupid errors because i misunderstood the answer i picked. Would have 9/12 normally.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

You answered 11 of 12 questions correctly.

I know a lot of random shit. I'm not sure why, I don't really seek it out.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

8/12 I don't even go to physics lessons this year


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

11/12 :crying:

Missed the boiling temperature one--could not remember that for some reason :sad:

How is astrology a science question lmao


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

And now it's so obvious in hindsight/remember why lol


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

_You answered 12 of 12 questions correctly._


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

12/ 12!


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

12/12. Still in high school... How do people not know this stuff?


View attachment 587074


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

10/12. One missed question I legitimately didn't know, the other was a stupid mistake. A little ashamed I didn't get 12/12, because this is very basic stuff.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

12/12... As @SheriffLaw noted, I'm surprised that people miss any. Pretty basic stuff, actually... and I've been out of high school for 42 years, so it's far from "fresh in my mind".


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

You answered 10 of 12 questions correctly.
See below how your results compare with the 3,278 randomly sampled adults that took part in our national survey and review how you responded to each question. For more findings from the survey, read "A Look at What the Public Knows and Does Not Know About Science."
You scored better than 67% of the public, below 18% and the same as 15%.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

10/12. 
You scored better than 67% of the public, below 18% and the same as 15%. 
I got the convex lense and hottest layer questions wrong.. basically things I learned when I was like 9 and didn't touch since


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Science Knowledge Quiz ResultsYou answered *10 of 12* questions correctly.
See below how your results compare with the 3,278 randomly sampled adults that took part in our national survey and review how you responded to each question. For more findings from the survey, read "A Look at What the Public Knows and Does Not Know About Science."
You scored better than *67%* of the public, below *18%* and the same as *15%*.​I missed the questions about water boiling at a lower temp in Denver than in Los Angeles, and the way light goes through a magnifying glass.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

11/12.


----------



## Parvorus (Jun 27, 2016)

11/12.
Heh, I always get Astrology and Astronomy mixed up.


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

11/12
Figured with days being MUCH shorter than months or years would make rotation primary, instead of the moon('s orbit or solar orbit).


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

10/12
I got the Polio vaccine and Astronomy questions wrong:blushed:


----------



## Stormyx (Dec 4, 2016)

You answered 11 of 12 questions correctly.
You scored better than 82% of the public, below 6% and the same as 12%.

I got the water question wrong D: Asked someone why, and now I feel so stupid aaaaaa.
Gggrgh.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

12/12!

Thank god, I was a little nervous, had to guess about a couple. But most I learned in school 
... or from Star Trek...


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

got all of them right, ... they are pretty noobish questions IMO.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

12/12
I must admit, on the polio question I excluded the 3 wrong answers (didn't actually know the name of the person).

Interesting that older people usually do worse on all questions except the nuclear energy and the vaccine (where they do better).

I'm wondering why women scored lower on average than men.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

11 out of 12, I missed the polio question. I knew it was either Salk and Curie


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

martinkunev said:


> 12/12
> I must admit, on the polio question I excluded the 3 wrong answers (didn't actually know the name of the person).
> 
> Interesting that older people usually do worse on all questions except the nuclear energy and the vaccine (where they do better).
> ...


I'm one of the oldsters here... I got 12/12 as well, but if there were any two questions I never would have gotten wrong it would be those two. My father had polio as a young child (just about everybody had a relative who had) and I received the Salk vaccine as a youngster myself. Polio was still very much a concern and common topic of conversation back in the '50s and '60s. Nuclear energy was right up there with space travel as THE current wonders of modern science and technology at the time as well. Even in elementary school, I was totally fascinated by both and couldn't ever find enough to read about either. Until they got to know me, the librarians at our town library used to give me a hard time about taking out books about the things like the Nautilus (first nuclear submarine), when other 2nd graders were still looking at "See Spot Run. Run Spot, Run!" stuff.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

You answered 6 of 12 questions correctly.


You scored better than 19% of the public, below 72% and the same as 9%

Man I could have scored better


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

ShatteredHeart said:


> 11 out of 12, I missed the polio question. I knew it was either Salk and Curie


Me too, but I put Curie down. Shame


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

9/12

Most of these questions were about physics :/


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

12/12.



tanstaafl28 said:


> *...* the way light goes through a magnifying glass.


You just had to imagine some grubby boy crouched on the sidewalk frying ants with his magnifying glass!

Or Bart Simpson. 


* *


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

With that quiz being multiple choice I have a hard time imagining why anyone _wouldn't_ get a perfect score on it. A lot of the wrong answers were so obviously wrong... xD


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Trivially easy...


----------



## Celtic Maiden (Jul 19, 2017)

10/12. I'm a little embarrassed that I got the magnifying glass question wrong. In retrospect, that's so easy.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

You answered 11 of 12 questions correctly.

Stupid boiling water question. x)


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

9/12 

Never heard of Jonas Salk, so foolishly went with Curie instead.
Should have known better in regards to features of a wave.
Never knew altitude affected boiling times.


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

11/ 12, but this test only mainly asks questions about physics and astronomy, not any other kind of science. Not to forget that a twelve question test isn't going to tell us much about whether or not a person knows a lot about science. So it is kind of pointless to take any results that you may have received from this test seriously.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Parvorus said:


> 11/12.
> Heh, I always get Astrology and Astronomy mixed up.


I did that, in my personal statement accidentally, I fixed it just in time!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

9/12. I'm happy with my score since I struggled in science courses (despite finding it all very interesting).


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

10/12. I missed the one on boiling water. I knew that the altitude affected it, but I thought it raised the boiling point, not lowered it. And the one with the magnifying glass. I knew that it bent the rays _somehow_, but I couldn't remember in which direction precisely. :') So the choice was between options 2 and 3; I guessed 2 and I was wrong. 

Scientific knowledge is absolutely valuable, but sometimes you simply forget things.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

You answered *11 of 12* questions correctly.
See below how your results compare with the 3,278 randomly sampled adults that took part in our national survey and review how you responded to each question. For more findings from the survey, read "A Look at What the Public Knows and Does Not Know About Science."
You scored better than *82%* of the public, below *6%* and the same as *12%*.​


----------

